# Niche for V60



## Choronzon (Jun 16, 2018)

I would like to gather peoples experience and settings, timings etc using the Niche 0 for V60.

I put a second marker on my niche, 180° from the original marker. I record these numbers as n' as oppose to n for the original marker. Example:









I typically grind around 40' (move original to 40 and rotate another 180°). Recently I have had to grind much coarser to get the same time for the 40-60 method aiming for 3:30, however the coffee doesn't taste so good.

I want to know what grind settings you all use. Specifically here for V60, if you experience similar slow downs. I talked with @MWJB in another thread who said 
"The bed usually compacts/gels up as the brew progresses, so flow normally slows down. Unless the brew is bonkers long, focus on the grind setting vs taste (brew time will drift normally)."

I want to try a few different settings, but would be interested and think it would be useful to have this information. What time would you consider bonkers, plus do you ever adjust grind when brew time gets longer?

It will also help to say what filter papers you use. The ones made in Holland lead to much slower brew times than those from japan. I use brown ones from the second factory in japan (2).









Definitely not under the illusion that we will all have the same settings, there will be variability in how we calibrate and the build of the niche and taste. But would love to get an idea of where everyone is.

Let us know:

Brew Method

Amount of coffee and water

Timings (just total brew time if you want)

Grind Setting

Paper

Anything else, e.g. do you find it slows over time and do you adjust to compensate.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

In between 50 and Caibrate for all V60. And I am on 8-12 for Espresso


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

There's a lot in here about pourover technique that you're likely learn more easily from just doing it over time than trying to read from other people's experiences. You've already got the best advice there is - adjust for taste, not time. I treat time as a guide rail for when first dialling in a new bean, but beyond that it's all about taste. Have you tried using the brewed coffee compass?

I have my Niche marked in the same way. I've two beans on the go, one I am using the 4:6 method and the other a more typical single pour/Rao-style pour.

For the 4:6, I am set to 38 on the second marker (180 degrees around, like yours).

For the single pour/Rao, I am at 44 on the first marker.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Oh and I'm using the bleached/white filters from the original factory. I bulk-bought the 40 packs when Hario UK had a discount code, but otherwise use the 2nd factory ones - in practice I don't find much difference (unlike the Holland ones ?).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

With any grinder, for a given brew weight (we need to know this for this thread) & consistent pour regime: I don't change grind setting based on brew time - some coffees take longer to brew than others, but consistency in extraction depends on the grind setting, pour weights & intervals being consistent.

Using the Dutch papers, then alternating with the Japanese papers will be a problem - the Dutch paper weave must be coarser, so you would grind coarser than for Japanese. Make life easier for yourself & stick to Japanese or Dutch, not chopping & changing.

If you were aiming 3:30 (I don't know why you would, unless this is where most brews taste great) 40:60 method, having more than a couple of coffees out of 10 exceed 4:00 might be odd, but is more likely down to inconsistency in pour.

I don't use the 40:60 method, but 40+40 (almost one full rotation) seems a very coarse grind.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MWJB said:


> I don't use the 40:60 method, but 40+40 (almost one full rotation) seems a very coarse grind.﻿﻿


 It's very course compared to a typical v60 grind. Somewhere between chemex and "french press", e.g. 5 - 6 full turns on a Kinu m47. It's a marmite method, seems to suit some and not others.



Choronzon said:


> aiming for 3:30, however the coffee doesn't taste so good.


 My 4:6 brews typically end with the last pour drained around 3:45. But we're missing some important info here - what do you mean by doesn't taste good?


----------



## Choronzon (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I think I started chasing the time too much and ended up too coarse. @catpuccino I have been finding the resulting coffee tastes like muddy water and not getting any of the fruitiness from the beans. I have been going finer and trying to experiment for taste and still in the process. Unfortunately I am out of decaffeinated beans and using espresso beans up until next batch.

@MWJB Going down to 10' lead me to 6 minutes brew time and didn't taste much of the fruitiness, 25' was 4:53 and more fruitiness then 10', I think taste wise its going to be between 30' and 40' but just a hunch.



Jony said:


> In between 50 and Caibrate for all V60. And I am on 8-12 for Espresso


 Wow that is lower than I thought. What brew times do you get and what papers + how much coffee? Maybe I will try that just to see how long it takes and taste.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Second batch of papers 100 pack 2.30 give or take 15 seconds


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Choronzon said:


> Unfortunately I am out of decaffeinated beans and using espresso beans up until next batch.
> 
> @MWJB Going down to 10' lead me to 6 minutes brew time and didn't taste much of the fruitiness, 25' was 4:53 and more fruitiness then 10', I think taste wise its going to be between 30' and 40' but just a hunch.


 Espresso beans for V60? Bleurch!!! 

I often brew decaf (Crankhouse La Plata at the minute) & caf at the same time, the caf might take 2:30-3:00, decaf around 5:00 for the same recipe. Focus on the grind setting & consistent pouring, nail that and brew time will be what it will be.

Can you do a video of this method? (You have a video up already, but I'm not sure it correlates to this thread?)


----------



## Choronzon (Jun 16, 2018)

No espresso beans for espresso having one now  I will do, I have been doing v60 a year or so but only started using a known method recently - the 40-60, no the video isn't the 40 60 method. I will just film it all with the camera on my head and put it on youtube. Might take a while to do though. I don't know why I said I am out of decaffe beans. I have decaffe but out of caffeinated, so I might do a decaffe to show you, they are a few months old by now though so you wont see much c02.


----------

